# Cop Body-Slamming High School Girl in S.C. Classroom



## Saishin (Oct 27, 2015)

> The FBI has been asked to investigate an incident at a South Carolina high school Monday in which a police officer appeared to body slam a female student and drag her across a classroom.
> 
> The confrontation, captured on cellphone video at Spring Valley High School in Columbia, S.C., has drawn intense criticism on social media, from the school district's Black Parents Association — the student is African-American — and the American Civil Liberties Union of South Carolina, which called the deputy's actions "egregious."
> 
> ...



http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...p-body-slamming-student-s-c-classroom-n451896

Only in America cops are assigned in the schools 

[youtube]IY1e8qe-2O8[/youtube]

[YOUTUBE]-WYoeEb0fVs[/YOUTUBE]

[youtube]ZH_EJiElh3o[/youtube]


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 27, 2015)

So a student was being disruptive and refused to leave the class? I see nothing wrong with the cop's action. I don't advocate violence against children but it pisses me off when children don't know how to act in school.


----------



## Saishin (Oct 27, 2015)

NaS said:


> So a student was being disruptive and refused to leave the class? I see nothing wrong with the cop's action. I don't advocate violence against children but it pisses me off when children don't know how to act in school.


And you need to call a cop to put her out of the classroom?


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 27, 2015)

Saishin said:


> And you need to call a cop to put her out of the classroom?



Teachers in America are no longer allowed to remove an unruly child from class and must call security.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 27, 2015)

That the girl wasn't injured makes me think it looks more intense than it actually was.

Like the other posters noted, apparently the teacher asked the girl to leave the classroom. Girl refused. After repeatedly being told to leave the classroom, teacher asked if she would have to 'make' the girl leave. Girl refused. Officer comes in and manhandles her out of the classroom. Sort of what I'd expect. It looks scary, but far as I can tell the girl wasn't hurt. So.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 27, 2015)

If the officers can do that to children, parents should be able to do that too, when I have children I want to treat them like that


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2015)

"Officer Slam"  That did look unnecessarily brutal, even if the student was being a little shit.

The idea of needing police officers to remove students is ridiculous though (unless they're violent/armed or something), what the hell USA.


----------



## Wilykat (Oct 27, 2015)

White officer, black victim, I know this will get twisted into racist attack.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 27, 2015)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> If the officers can do that to children, parents should be able to do that too, when I have children I want to treat them like that



You're gay. Are you adopting?



Zaru said:


> "Officer Slam"  That did look unnecessarily brutal, even if the student was being a little shit.
> 
> The idea of needing police officers to remove students is ridiculous though (unless they're violent/armed or something), what the hell USA.



Child was clearly resisting and being uncooperative.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2015)

Oh god the SJWs

Man you know when NaS is defending this, you got no fucking case.


----------



## God (Oct 27, 2015)

Officer was unnecessarily hard and physical. Shit couldve easily been done alot less messier.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 27, 2015)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> If the officers can do that to children, parents should be able to do that too, when I have children I want to treat them like that



This.

He was out of line.


----------



## SLB (Oct 27, 2015)

she's on the floor on the collapsed desk and then he just ragdolls her across the room

a good couple feet from where she fell

like why?


----------



## Saishin (Oct 27, 2015)

NaS said:


> Teachers in America are no longer allowed to remove an unruly child from class and must call security.


That's curious


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 27, 2015)

The last cop isn't even in the ground yet and you people bitch about this.  The teacher Called the cops this kid was being so unruly, and then she wouldn't move.

There's anarchy in public schools now from lack of discipline, I personally know of a teacher who had to quit because she couldn't physically take being assaulted anymore and the district would do nothing about it because you can't suspend black students too much as you'll lose funding. This new hoopla won't help that, and once again blacks will suffer the consequences the most as their education system further deteriorates


----------



## Morglay (Oct 27, 2015)

I am not sure escalating violence is the best conflict management strategy with teenagers.

Edit: Not because she's black or female. It just seems like a retarded way to manage an institute of education.


----------



## sadated_peon (Oct 27, 2015)

Not sure the best option here. 

But I got annoyed by the other students claiming they have been traumatized.


----------



## sworder (Oct 27, 2015)

she resisted

dumb kid deserved it

job well done, hop off his dick


----------



## Saishin (Oct 27, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> The last cop isn't even in the ground yet and you people bitch about this.  The teacher Called the cops this kid was being so unruly, and then she wouldn't move.
> 
> There's anarchy in public schools now from lack of discipline, I personally know of a teacher who had to quit because she couldn't physically take being assaulted anymore and the district would do nothing about it because you can't suspend black students too much as you'll lose funding. This new hoopla won't help that, and once again blacks will suffer the consequences the most as their education system further deteriorates




@BernieSanders  Welcome to the school-to-prison pipeline! This unjust criminalization of our youth has to end. #AssaultatSpringValleyHigh


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 27, 2015)

came in here expecting body *SH*aming, sorely disappointed...

negged myself for misreading.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 27, 2015)

dese trolls


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 27, 2015)

Zaru said:


> "Officer Slam"  That did look unnecessarily brutal, even if the student was being a little shit.
> 
> The idea of needing police officers to remove students is ridiculous though (unless they're violent/armed or something), what the hell USA.



Parents are lazy and inept, teachers either have their hands tied or just don't care, and school staffs in general tend to be all about bureaucratic bullshit than the students. They try to wash their hands of any responsibility for anything involving their own students.

Police presence is something good to have in schools, but not for capacities like this. It's just an instance among many, of responsibilities that should be of teachers and staff being shoved off on the police on the school grounds.


----------



## Mael (Oct 27, 2015)

Zaru said:


> "Officer Slam"  That did look unnecessarily brutal, even if the student was being a little shit.
> 
> The idea of needing police officers to remove students is ridiculous though (unless they're violent/armed or something), what the hell USA.



Feels before reals and people literally petrified of lawsuits.


----------



## David (Oct 27, 2015)

From a different Yahoo article said:
			
		

> In addition to serving as a school resource officer, Fields is the defensive line and strength and conditioning coach for the Spring Valley High School varsity football team.



[YOUTUBE]0MI7wPpbD_M[/YOUTUBE]

Not that impressive, but he at least seems strong enough to be able to handle a 5'6 girl differently.

I can't find a video showing what happened before the desk tossing, unfortunately.  The cop should have done it differently because his method seemed likely to elicit injury, but I'm not against his physically forcing her out of the classroom.


			
				OP's article said:
			
		

> She was told that she was under arrest, but again refused to leave the classroom, Lott told the station. "The video then shows the student resisting and being arrested."



The girl was being irrationally noncompliant in front of an officer telling her the rational thing to do.

This Yahoo article which covers the video and the cop's history in using unnecessary force seems surprisingly good (I don't normally use Yahoo News but it was left open on the computer.



			
				Yahoo said:
			
		

> Witnesses say the teacher called Fields to the classroom because the student refused to turn over her cellphone after she was caught using it during a lesson.





			
				It's implied that she took out her phone while the cop talked to her said:
			
		

> Student Tony Robinson Jr., who recorded the incident, told CBS affiliate WLTX that his classmate admitted she took out her phone, but that it was only for a second and she apologized. The force Fields used to apprehend the girl, he said, shocked the other students.



The girl was being a bitch, should have handed over her cell phone to the teacher and not taken it out while the cop was talking if that's what happened. On another note, if there were injuries, the media obviously would have picked them up so I guess there was some luck in the situation this time.

In the cop's record, according to the Yahoo article:



> In 2007, a couple accused Fields, another deputy and Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott of false arrest, excessive force and violation of free speech rights two years earlier, but the jury ruled in Fields' favor, CNN reported.





> According to court documents obtained by the network, Fields approached Carlos Edward Martin after receiving a report of excessive noise. Martin said Fields "slammed him to the ground, cuffed him, began kicking him, and chemically maced him until his clothing was drenched and the contents of the can of mace was [sic] depleted."


----------



## scerpers (Oct 27, 2015)

Saishin said:


> And you need to call a cop to put her out of the classroom?



i doubt the teacher even needed to call the police. in my high school a cop was always on duty and had her own room


----------



## DeK3iDE (Oct 27, 2015)

aside from the fact that the student was being uncooperative, i can't say it surprises me to see ppl actually justifying the cop slamming said student to the floor then dragging her across the room. Idrc how defiant the girl was, there is no valid reason why an adult should be doing something like that to a kid. It's bad enough that American society has gotten to the point where cops are needed in schools.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 27, 2015)

> I am not sure escalating violence is the best conflict management strategy with teenagers.
> 
> Edit: Not because she's black or female. It just seems like a retarded way to manage an institute of education.



There's a certain level of functionality you need to have first before even getting to that level. 

I mean, what are they supposed to do in this situation? Teachers can't stop class and talk through some disruptive student's issues, or spend any more time on that disruption than the seconds needed to issue a compliance order, or call on a school officer if the order isn't followed. The teacher has a classroom to teach. The other students have a lesson to learn. The girl needed to leave the class. I had kids that acted out in my school too, and iterations of this always go down. Schools need compliance. 

If you plant yourself and refuse to follow even that foundational level of compliance, someone's coming to haul you off. Not because it's a police state, but because schools have a responsibility to maintain a certain level of compliance for the sake of the other students.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 27, 2015)

How does that justify slamming the girl?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 27, 2015)

NaS said:


> So a student was being disruptive and refused to leave the class? I see nothing wrong with the cop's action. I don't advocate violence against children but it pisses me off when children don't know how to act in school.



Exactly, when are people going to grasp that cops don't do things for no reason, she gave him some lip and resisted his commands. How many times do black women need to see situations like this before they shut the fuck up and comply? 

The teacher also wouldn't have asked her to leave for no reason. This seems justified.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 27, 2015)

> How does that justify slamming the girl?



One of the many iterations of being hauled away.

Apparently, the girl has no injuries. Which is important. So the video probably looks worse than what actually happened. Takedown moves look violent. Seeing the officer grab the girl by her leg and her side and carry her off looks violent. But if she wasn't injured, it wasn't violent.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 27, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> One of the many iterations of being hauled away.
> 
> Apparently, the girl has no injuries. Which is important. So the video probably looks worse than what actually happened. Takedown moves look violent. Seeing the officer grab the girl by her leg and her side and carry her off looks violent. But if she wasn't injured, it wasn't violent.



Slamming isn't being hauled away. 

So what? That is just a matter of luck that she wasn't. That's such a retarded argument to make. She is fortunate not to be injured, that doesn't make the act justified.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 27, 2015)

Cop approached the situation with too much aggression. You don't need to slam someone to the ground and drag them across the room like a sack of potatoes.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2015)

Everyone who supports the cop would be the same ones drawing pitchforks if their baby daughter had gotten slammed like that


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 27, 2015)

> Everyone who supports the cop would be the same ones drawing pitchforks of their baby daughter get slammed like that



Hey, hey. Some of us are just as conforming as we pretend to be on the internet. 

Besides, people are more partial to their friends and their family. That's why conflicts of interest exist. That's why professional psychiatrists don't diagnose their own relatives. So on.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And no daughter of mine would be dysfunctional enough to have a police officer forcefully removing her from class. Mainly because she would have dropped out of school already and be too busy turning tricks in some backwater california dive bar because I can't stop drinking, and she can't deal with one more night of me shouting obscenities at my cheating whore of a wife. Her little brother locks himself in his room as soon as I get home, and sometimes she can hear him crying through the wall after the family has gone to bed. That's why she had to get out. I don't blame her. I drink that away. She noticed the way her little brother was acting out at school because of the domestic abuse at home, and she knows she can't do anything for him as long as she stays under my roof. She's been self medicating with drugs for years, and her judgment isn't what it once was, so she managed to scrape a few thousand dollars together from her mall job, and plans to get an apartment on her own so she can take her brother away from this hell. Too bad she got her car stolen the first night in the big city, and had to spend all of her savings buying a used junker that a junkie was selling under a highway bridge. Just a few more months of the clubs and she will be able to get somewhere safe to stay. The customers get grabby, and she's noticed new bruises on her legs, but she's doing everything she can to provide a better home for her little brother. She sends me letters sometimes. I just can't always read it. The ink gets smudged by her tears.


----------



## kluang (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## EJ (Oct 27, 2015)

Ceria said:


> How many times do black women need to see situations like this before they shut the fuck up and comply?



Way to make an ass out of yourself.

The cop took things way too far by slamming her to the ground.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 27, 2015)

Flow said:


> Way to make an ass out of yourself.
> 
> The cop took things way too far by slamming her to the ground.



I won't deny that the cop was over zealous, but we don't know what she said to him or why the teacher wanted her to leave. 

Take Sandra bland for example, the cop was giving her a warning and she acted like a belligerent bitch, if she had complied, put her cigarette out and acted like she had some sense she'd be alive today. 

Why am I an ass for having a difference of opinion? We don't know what made the cop snap like that.


----------



## EJ (Oct 27, 2015)

Ceria said:


> I won't deny that the cop was over zealous, but we don't know what she said to him or why the teacher wanted her to leave.
> 
> Take Sandra bland for example, the cop was giving her a warning and she acted like a belligerent bitch, if she had complied, put her cigarette out and acted like she had some sense she'd be alive today.
> 
> Why does it make me an ass to point out inconvenient facts?



No, you're a consistent drag in threads like these. You generalize black people, focus on us like we're the problem-race in these threads. Don't try to justify your views in some kind of screwed up manner. 

And Sandra Bland should not had been arrested in the first place, you idiot.


----------



## sworder (Oct 27, 2015)

I'd like to see you guys remove an uncooperative, resisting person from a desk without having to use as much force as the cop did

if you get injured, you sue. if you don't, you had it coming and deal with it


----------



## EJ (Oct 27, 2015)

Zaru said:


> "Officer Slam"



Tbh, I was asking myself "Where did he slam her" as well, but he did. when he sort of threw her to the ground, that still constitutes as slamming her to the ground. I was thinking of something entirely different admittedly.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 27, 2015)

Flow said:


> No, you're a consistent drag in threads like these. You generalize black people, focus on us like we're the problem-race in these threads. Don't try to justify your views in some kind of screwed up manner.
> 
> And Sandra Bland should not had been arrested in the first place, you idiot.



And your ignorance is sad. You're unable to grasp the concept that you don't have the right to resist arrest under any circumstances. 

Sandra got what she deserved, she resisted arrest, was such an asshole and got arrested.


----------



## EJ (Oct 27, 2015)

Ceria said:


> And your ignorance is sad. You're unable to grasp the concept that you don't have the right to resist arrest under any circumstances.



I'm almost willing to bet you get your information off of reading conservative right wing youtube/facebook comments






> Sandra got what she deserved, she resisted arrest, was such an asshole and got arrested.



She should not had been arrested.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2015)

sworder said:


> I'd like to see you guys remove an uncooperative, resisting person from a desk without having to use as much force as the cop did
> 
> if you get injured, you sue. if you don't, you had it coming and deal with it



I've seen military police hoist the female suspect on his shoulders and walked out easily.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 27, 2015)

Wilykat said:


> White officer, black victim, I know this will get twisted into racist attack.



>implying it hasn't already been


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 27, 2015)

Same idiots defending this bullshit. Bet if it was your daughter that got handled like this you'd be trynna sue. Though of course since it's not and she's black then its "she deserved it". Bitch, this is typical teenage behavior. The fact he couldnt handle this and already has other situations pending against him should tell you everything you know.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 27, 2015)

That's why I drive a small Power Wheel truck.


----------



## David (Oct 28, 2015)

Normality said:


> Same idiots defending this bullshit. Bet if it was your daughter that got handled like this you'd be trynna sue. Though of course since it's not and she's black then its "she deserved it". *Bitch, this is typical teenage behavior. *The fact he couldnt handle this and already has other situations pending against him should tell you everything you know.



Regarding the bolded, ignoring a police officer is not typical teenage behavior.  As I said before, I think the cop should have handled this situation differently and he was out of hand, but she was being a naive, stupid and disrespectful person even for a teenager and I'm not against her being physically handled - but not like how the officer handled the situation.

Edit: Sorry for the edit @Flow.  But you don't really need to add on, I get you.


----------



## EJ (Oct 28, 2015)

David said:


> Regarding the bolded, ignoring a police officer is not typical teenage behavior.  As I said before, I think the cop should have handled this situation differently and he was out of hand, but she was being a naive, stupid and disrespectful person even for a teenager.



Nah, I have seen plenty of kids disregard authority figures, security included within the High Schools I attended. Being pissed off, trying to impress your peers,  prove a point, etc can cause you to go against reason. I'm not too sure what this girl was like but I can see her thinking he wouldn't had gotten that aggressive with her.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 28, 2015)

Both sides are in the wrong. The cop for excessive force and the girl for refusing to follow the orders of the school or the cop.

Not surprised they're trying to turn this into a race thing.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 28, 2015)

Normality said:


> Same idiots defending this bullshit. Bet if it was your daughter that got handled like this you'd be trynna sue. Though of course since it's not and she's black then its "she deserved it". Bitch, this is typical teenage behavior. The fact he couldnt handle this and already has other situations pending against him should tell you everything you know.



Responsible people don't blame others for their kids' shitty behavior. In fact, where I grew up, we wouldn't dare disrespect a teacher like this little shit did, because we knew our mamas and daddies would *whup our ever loving asses* when we got home.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 28, 2015)

He came into the room, told her she was arrested, told her she as gonna be removed by force if she resists.

Everything that happened she deserved.

Plus you mongoloid fucks he literally held her head when he threw her out of the char, when he slid her across the classroom he didn't do it with any amount of excessive force. Look at her size rofl, he could have probably slammed her across the classroom if he wanted.

If a cops tells you you are arrested you comply, if it was wrongful fight it in court.

If you think he did anything wrong, you should probably kill yourself so you stop wasting your parents/SO's time with your dumb bullshit or god forbid breed and one day have kids as dumb as you.



Also Saishin this sensationalist title should probably get you lynched.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 28, 2015)

Everything is fine & OK until it happens to you .


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 28, 2015)

Hypocrisy doesn't change the facts, whatever those facts may be.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 28, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> He came into the room, told her she was arrested, told her she as gonna be removed by force if she resists.
> 
> Everything that happened she deserved.
> 
> ...



Funny, this post is completely idiotic so maybe you should follow your own advice and remove yourself from the gene pool. 

Cops just as well have a responsibility of restraint and only applying force when appropriate. Resistance in and of itself does not warrant any kind of force from the officer, the force has to be proportional to the resistance given and the individual resisting. This cop did not heed that.

Although given your rhetoric you just seem to be another of the same old act that is plaguing this section lately.


----------



## Bill G (Oct 28, 2015)

>Teach tells student to leave
>student says no
>Police tells student to leave
>student says no
>CIA tells student to leave
>student says no

You're all a bunch of fucking cucks. The resource officer did exactly what he was supposed to. And don't try the "If this was your daughter..." shit on me because I'd go in the school and drag my daughter out myself. You're all spineless cucks.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 28, 2015)

Why didn't he shoot her?

She wasn't cooperating and refusing cop's orders. Should've shot her.


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2015)

Man, are some of you really human?


----------



## FireEel (Oct 28, 2015)

They would do this in Singapore too.

Mind you when I was in highschool, the new principal grabbed a student by the throat, slammed him against a pillar, and would say "fuck" to the entire school.

3 years later and said school became top in the town.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 28, 2015)

sworder said:


> I'd like to see you guys remove an uncooperative, resisting person from a desk without having to use as much force as the cop did
> 
> if you get injured, you sue. if you don't, you had it coming and deal with it



pull the desk away, then put a hand on the side of each upper arm, grab, and pull her up, then frog-march her out of the classroom


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 28, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Everything is fine & OK until it happens to you .



Not everyone is a stupid teenager. Her behavior was over the top retarded, so much that the teacher had to call a cop to get her to follow basic school protocols.

That kid fails at life, her parents fail at life and apparently the whole system is failing as well.

The fact she wasn't injured also tells me the cop knew exactly what he was doing, it simply "looked" brutal (of course it does, its a damn takedown) and of course every black tween in the US is gonna be using the footage to justify acting like cunts towards authorities for the next few months.

Could it have been handled better? Yes. Should a cop ever have to put up with this kind of shit? No


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 28, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Everything is fine & OK until it happens to you .



Except this kind of thing never has nor ever will happen to me, because I know how to act like I had some goddamn raising.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 28, 2015)

...Again, apparently the girl wasn't hurt. People are just breezing over that.

In other words, one side is mad because it 'looked' violent. Not because it was, evidently, violent.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 28, 2015)

the failure to inflict injury does not make an action nonviolent


----------



## Mael (Oct 28, 2015)

Damn it every time I see this thread pop up I keep unintentionally thinking "Body-Shaming."

Damn you, South Park.


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> pull the desk away, then put a hand on the side of each upper arm, grab, and pull her up, then frog-march her out of the classroom


Thank god common sense.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 28, 2015)

Mael said:


> Damn it every time I see this thread pop up I keep unintentionally thinking "Body-Shaming."
> 
> Damn you, South Park.


same


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 28, 2015)

> the failure to inflict injury does not make an action nonviolent



If you want to frame it that way, an officer having to forcefully remove a student from a classroom is violent. It's a violent situation. Forcing someone to move is violent. On and on into irrelevancy.

Aside the word games, you know what I mean. It does look violent. But, apparently, nobody was hurt.  Which means we're back and forth about an officer forcing a student out of a classroom because the way he did it looked too violent, even though it evidently wasn't.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 28, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> Aside the word games, you know what I mean. It does look violent. But, apparently, nobody was hurt.  Which means we're back and forth about an officer forcing a student out of a classroom because the way he did it looked too violent, even though it evidently wasn't.


Again, just because she walked away unscathed does _not_ mean that what the officer did wasn't violent or inappropriate. It both looked and _was_, regardless of the damage or lack thereof he dealt. 

Why ... why am I even bothering?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 28, 2015)

> Why ... why am I even bothering?



Are you asking me, God or seto?

Don't ask seto.


----------



## EJ (Oct 28, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> Responsible people don't blame others for their kids' shitty behavior.



That's not what people are really doing at all in this thread, or have called for parents to do. 

The girl could had told the cop to 'get the fuck out of her face', that didn't constitute the cop handling the situation like he did, and slamming her to the ground as if she were a serious threat or trying to hurt him. 



> In fact, where I grew up, we wouldn't dare disrespect a teacher like this little shit did, because we knew our mamas and daddies would *whup our ever loving asses* when we got home.



This is irrelevant to the matter at hand. Again, no one is making an excuse for her behavior.


----------



## EJ (Oct 28, 2015)

-Dargor- said:


> The fact she wasn't injured also tells me the cop knew exactly what he was doing, it simply "looked" brutal (of course it does, its a damn takedown) a*nd of course every black tween in the US is gonna be using the footage to justify acting like cunts towards authorities for the next few months.*



I don't believe since she wasn't hurt, the cop knew what he was doing. Everything just turned out she wasn't hurt injured in the altercation despite how rough he handled everything.

For the past few years, police brutality has been highlighted on social media more than recently through out the past decade. It's not like this video is going to be the straw that broke the camel's back.


----------



## Bender (Oct 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> So a student was being disruptive and refused to leave the class? I see nothing wrong with the cop's action. I don't advocate violence against children but it pisses me off when children don't know how to act in school.



Agrees. They did this shit in my high school. If you don't obey the teacher then expect security to get involved.  Had she left the classroom like told then this shit wouldn't have happened.


----------



## eHav (Oct 28, 2015)

lol good times when we could have our phones with us without a problem. even in university my phone was basically my clock and a way to check on info online.


----------



## Mael (Oct 28, 2015)

To be fair, they should be doing this in other schools where you have to deal with preppy white douchebags and bitches.  Of all the folks who need an ass-whooping and/or Macho Man Randy Savage treatment.


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 28, 2015)

I dont see how her not being hurt shows that the reaction was not over the top. Had he tried to shoot her and missed she would be unhurt, too but nobody except Mega would find it appropriate.

(I am not saying this is even in the same ballpark as shooting her before anyone gets their anti-sjw lynchmob going, just that I dont think that her not breaking a bone shows that his reaction was even close to reasonable.)


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 28, 2015)

It wasn't even a body slam. He just flipped her desk over.


----------



## EJ (Oct 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> It wasn't even a body slam. He just flipped her desk over.





> slam
> 
> push or put somewhere with great force.




[YOUTUBE]M8aGBLyIAas[/YOUTUBE]



:23,

He slammed her to the ground.

And yeah, I would count before where he intentionally tips her over on her desk in a forceful manner, but you can clearly see it at :23.


----------



## Bender (Oct 28, 2015)

@Flow

Oh boo-motherfucking hoo. She was told to leave the classroom and she didn't. She was disrespectful the teacher and the school. How do you handle it when your child doesn't leave the grocery store when you tell them when it's time to go home? You grab them by the arm. This is no different. Only in this case, she wasn't going to get off her ass. now, unless she has a concussion or something there is no need to bitch.


----------



## EJ (Oct 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> His force however exerted further than expected.



I just showed you the definition. I can use it in a few sentences for you:

"He slammed his books on the desk"

"She slammed the door shut"


You're doing the mistake of thinking of it like pro-wrestling or something. And regardless, in your own post you admit to him using more force than needed which is the main point people are arguing about regardless if it was expected or not.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 28, 2015)

Flow said:


> I just showed you the definition. I can use it in a few sentences for you:
> 
> "He slammed his books on the desk"
> 
> ...



Except he didn't slam her. He flipped her desk back and dragged her out of her seat. The dragging part is where he exerted more force than expected, but that's not a slam. I wish you would learn to form a proper argument and not take words out of context. And before you say this could be your daughter. My daughter is in school early, and for a four year old, she hasn't acted up once. So my daughter is more mature than a teenager.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 28, 2015)

Definition of BODY SLAM

:  a wrestling throw in which the opponent's body is lifted and brought down hard to the mat

Body slam is a wrestling move btw Flow. Thank the Romans and or Greeks for that.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 28, 2015)

I think the problem is that when it comes to the police, some people really believe they have the right to beat the crap out of you if you don't comply with their orders. 

What if a cop is asking for too much?

So you guys are telling me that a cop physically has the right to slam an elderly person on the ground if they, let's say hold up a line or refuse to remove themselves from a shopping store?

There has to be a line drawn.

Edit:

Plus, I'm pretty sure even parents aren't aloud to discipline their children like that. So why can the Police do so? Because they have a badge?


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 28, 2015)

Blood Dawn said:


> I think the problem is that when it comes to the police, some people really believe they have the right to beat the crap out of you if you don't comply with their orders.
> 
> What if a cop is asking for too much?
> 
> ...



I don't disagree, but it was either going to be a security guard or police that would have to handle the situation. And if a student is acting unruly, they have to be removed from the class.


----------



## EJ (Oct 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> Except he didn't slam her. He flipped her desk back and dragged her out of her seat. The dragging part is where he exerted more force than expected, but that's not a slam.



[YOUTUBE]C39aib3nkvM[/YOUTUBE]


You're recalling the events in a untruthful manner,

After he got done tipping her and her desk over (in which he could had detained her), he dragged her from her chair/desk, then slammed her to the ground.  He didn't have to do any of that.

I already posted the definition of what the word 'slam' means, and used it in a few sentences. If you want to continue acting obtuse go ahead. 



> And before you say this could be your daughter. My daughter is in school early, and for a four year old, she hasn't acted up once. So my daughter is more mature than a teenager.



I wouldn't even reach out to you on that level over this.


----------



## sworder (Oct 28, 2015)

Flow said:


> he dragged her from her chair/desk, then slammed her to the ground



I just watched it

no slam anywhere


----------



## EJ (Oct 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> Definition of BODY SLAM
> 
> :  a wrestling throw in which the opponent's body is lifted and brought down hard to the mat





> noun
> 1.
> a wrestling throw in which an opponent is lifted and *hurled *to the mat, landing on his or her back.





> *hurl*
> 
> throw (an object) with great force.



?

**


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 28, 2015)

She wasn't lifted and hurled. She was flipped on her back, and then dragged. Do you not comprehend? Lifted and hurled is doing it in one motion, Flow. The video I posted of that guy getting body slammed, he was lifted and hurled in one motion.


----------



## EJ (Oct 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> She wasn't lifted and hurled. She was flipped on her back, and then dragged. Do you not comprehend? Lifted and hurled is doing it in one motion, Flow. The video I posted of that guy getting body slammed, he was lifted and hurled in one motion.



He clearly has her lifted at the 3-4 second mark in the video. Why are you trying to act as if no one here can clearly see the video?


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 28, 2015)

So I guess when a pitcher picks up a baseball, he slams it into the hitters baseball bat.


----------



## EJ (Oct 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> So I guess when a pitcher picks up a baseball, he slams it into the hitters baseball bat.



I guess when she 'slammed the door shut', she lifted the door, then hurled it shut in one fluid motion.

What's weird is you trying to make it seem like 'slam and body-slam' are the same damn thing.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 28, 2015)

> I dont see how her not being hurt shows that the reaction was not over the top. Had he tried to shoot her and missed she would be unhurt, too but nobody except Mega would find it appropriate.
> 
> 
> (I am not saying this is even in the same ballpark as shooting her before anyone gets their anti-sjw lynchmob going, just that I dont think that her not breaking a bone shows that his reaction was even close to reasonable.)



The situation apparently called for an officer to use force to remove a student from the classroom, so we're expecting an officer to physically remove the kid from her class. Most of what happened was what you'd expect. The contention is over how physically he removed her from class. Not that he physically removed her from class.

In stories where an officer is shooting at someone, the contention is usually over the cop shooting at someone. Not how he shot at someone. This is a situation where an officer was evidently called in to physically remove a girl from her class. That's what we're splitting hairs over. And I agree it looked violent. That she wasn't hurt is a point because it suggests the move wasn't as violent as it actually looked, because it looked like she was hurt. It's not a point because, so long as nobody ended up hurt, any procedure is a-okay. 

It's just one of those, what are you expecting? An officer is there to physically remove a student from the class. What does an acceptable version of that look like, if the student doesn't comply?

Also, the county recently made a statement about a third video from another angle that shows the girl hitting the officer. For those who don't believe anything said by a sheriff, never mind. For the rest, it's just another detail to add in when you're thinking about what an acceptable version of an officer physically removing a student from class looks like.


----------



## Mael (Oct 28, 2015)

I think we need a crash course:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5KYsIKTKfc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 28, 2015)

Flow said:


> I guess when she 'slammed the door shut', she lifted the door, then hurled it shut in one fluid motion.
> 
> What's weird is you trying to make it seem like 'slam and body-slam' are the same damn thing.



What's weird is you thinking she got slammed.


----------



## EJ (Oct 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> What's weird is you thinking she got slammed.



Did the crowd go wild when she slammed the door after that spot?


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 28, 2015)

Flow said:


> Did the crowd go wild when she slammed the door after that spot?



So now that you failed to make a proper argument you deflect.


----------



## EJ (Oct 28, 2015)

I explained to you in multiple ways why it could constitute as a slam, not a body slam. You keep trying to make them both have the same meaning.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 28, 2015)

And multiple people explained it's not a slam including myself. After he flipped her back, he dragged her forward.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 28, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Only in America cops are assigned in the schools



Wait do other countries not do this? I elementary school we had a personal police officer and in middle school onward we had about 4 security guards at any given time.


----------



## Saishin (Oct 28, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Wait do other countries not do this? I elementary school we had a personal police officer and in middle school onward we had about 4 security guards at any given time.


I don't know in other countries but in Italy we don't have any cop or security officers inside the schools,during my school days never saw cops because it is unimaginable something like that here,usually teachers and janitors are responsible to deal with the students,the school call the police only for serious emergencies not because a student refuse to leave the classroom,the school is a place where you go to learn,it is not supposed to be a police station.

That being said I'm not surprised if in America policemen are assigned to schools,with all the school mass shooting thing I guess it is normal for the Americans have cops around the schools.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 28, 2015)

> teachers and janitors



Janitors...really?


----------



## Saishin (Oct 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> Janitors...really?


Janitors in Italian schools are not only cleaners,yes they are mainly cleaners but they have also other small tasks,in fact janitor is a generic term,the correct name is scholastic collaborator,they are the ones that are at the entrance sits inside a cabin or behind the desk to receive and give information to those that for various reason come to school,they also check the class when the teacher is momentarily absent,the ones that accompany the parent to the classroom to take his child etc.etc. the janitor is a sort of teacher's helper.

In America doesn't the janitor has these kind of duties?


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 28, 2015)

*Police in schools: Why are they there?*



> By Greg Botelho and Ralph Ellis, CNN
> Updated 11:41 PM ET, Tue October 27, 2015
> 
> (CNN)Tens of thousands of them patrol American schools every day. They are law enforcers. They are mediators. They are educators.
> ...


----------



## Saishin (Oct 28, 2015)

Because AMERICA!


----------



## EJ (Oct 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> And multiple people explained it's not a slam including myself. After he flipped her back, he dragged her forward.



You specifically explained it's not a slam by posting the definition of "body-slam", and by saying "It's not a slam".


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 28, 2015)

Janitors are cleaners in America.


----------



## Saishin (Oct 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> Janitors are cleaners in America.


Well as I said before janitors in Italy do not clean only,they do also other tasks when is necessary.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 28, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Well as I said before janitors in Italy aren't only cleaners,they do also other tasks.



Fair enough. I wasn't aware.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 28, 2015)

that's stupid 
there's nothing wrong with police in schools if departments have the budget for it


----------



## Mael (Oct 28, 2015)

Cops are in schools because we've let child behavior get out of hand thanks to feels over reals...that and an increasingly individualistic culture that rewards sociopathy and cruelty.


----------



## Rain (Oct 28, 2015)

NF is full of degenerates.


----------



## Mael (Oct 28, 2015)

Rain said:


> NF is full of degenerates.



True.  You should go then, huh?


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 28, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> The situation apparently called for an officer to use force to remove a student from the classroom, so we're expecting an officer to physically remove the kid from her class. Most of what happened was what you'd expect. The contention is over how physically he removed her from class. Not that he physically removed her from class.
> 
> In stories where an officer is shooting at someone, the contention is usually over the cop shooting at someone. Not how he shot at someone. This is a situation where an officer was evidently called in to physically remove a girl from her class. That's what we're splitting hairs over. And I agree it looked violent. That she wasn't hurt is a point because it suggests the move wasn't as violent as it actually looked, because it looked like she was hurt. It's not a point because, so long as nobody ended up hurt, any procedure is a-okay.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]9EtGaNMweyU[/YOUTUBE]

This is police removing a sitting blocade by grown men and women. That pretty much shows the maximum amount of violence against passive resistance tolerated around here. The video in the OP shows to how different our cultures view police (there mere thought of police enforcing school interna like this is outlandish to me). And before you say they outnumbered them, duh, of course. The whole point of dealing with passive resistance is 2:1 at least so you are control without violence.


----------



## sadated_peon (Oct 28, 2015)

Because we don't allow teacher to be physical with students, so we call cops to do it. I thought this was obvious.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 28, 2015)

sadated_peon said:


> Because we don't allow teacher to be physical with students, so we call cops to do it. I thought this was obvious.



Some schools have security guards tho.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 28, 2015)

It always seemed like a natural thing to me, I don't think I would have went to public schools without having security officers. Luckily my highschool was near a police department, so when shit got out of hand they were near by.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 28, 2015)

Because why not.


----------



## Saishin (Oct 28, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> It always seemed like a natural thing to me, I don't think I would have went to public schools without having security officers. Luckily my highschool was near a police department, so when shit got out of hand they were near by.


Obviously for an American it is normal because this is how schools over there decided to deal with issues relating security but in some countries this is unusual,it's not the normality.


----------



## Zyrax (Oct 28, 2015)

Seeing how Teachers could get fired if they hurt a Students feelings nowdays what do people expect
I am talking from personal experience as many people my age go full ragemode if a teacher call them out on their behavior, Teachers used to be feared and resoected during my parents generation, Thanks to Liberals Students get away with everything


----------



## sadated_peon (Oct 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> Some schools have security guards tho.



Sure, and if you can't afford that.. then police.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 28, 2015)

Every college/uni has campus police so...

It's just...logical.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 28, 2015)

WAD said:


> Every college/uni has campus police so...
> 
> It's just...logical.



Those are private.


----------



## Mael (Oct 28, 2015)

Homeboy got fired.  Link to follow.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/10/28/us-south-carolina-police-idUSKCN0SM1N120151028


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 28, 2015)

Why does that matter?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 28, 2015)

It makes sense, the "security" in my school were glorified leaches.  Had cops not been there I can think of many situations where people would have been killed.


----------



## baconbits (Oct 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> Those are private.



Not in most cases.  In Milwaukee we have two major universities, Marquette and University of Wisconsin-Milwaukee.  Both now have police departments based on campus but they are not private; they are technically divisions of the Milwaukee Police Department or the Milwaukee County Sheriff's Department.

So in my area they are not private at all.


----------



## HaxHax (Oct 28, 2015)

be american get shot


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 28, 2015)

> Homeboy got fired. Link to follow.



At face value, that's good news. Sheriff said he violated police procedure when he threw the girl. Which means it's not okay to throw a kid like that.

Which means, once again...


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 28, 2015)

Nas, shut up. if this was your daughter you'd be making the most annoying commotion ever and you know its true. Dont know why its so hard for people to understand that resistance doesnt mean the police can brutalize.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 28, 2015)

My daughter is in school now and she doesn't act up.


----------



## God (Oct 28, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> Hey, hey. Some of us are just as conforming as we pretend to be on the internet.
> 
> Besides, people are more partial to their friends and their family. That's why conflicts of interest exist. That's why professional psychiatrists don't diagnose their own relatives. So on.
> 
> ...


----------



## EJ (Oct 28, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> At face value, that's good news. Sheriff said he violated police procedure when he threw the girl. Which means it's not okay to throw a kid like that.
> 
> Which means, once again...



And people in here like NaS was trying to justify it, despite it being against their procedures.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> My daughter is in school now and she doesn't act up.



really? let see how long that lasts. People swear their kids are angels. just wait till they go to high school.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 28, 2015)

Flow said:


> And people in here like NaS was trying to justify it, despite it being against their procedures.



Way to take my words out of context. I never said what he did wasn't wrong, I said it was not a body slam. Please I beg you learn how to read.



Normality said:


> really? let see how long that lasts. People swear their kids are angels. just wait till they go to high school.


You're reaching really hard to be stupid.

My daughter started the same day school year wise as this person started their class and she hasn't been removed or recommended to be removed from class. ANd High school is grounds for immaturity? So my daughter will be mature up until High school? Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Zyrax (Oct 28, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> Hey, hey. Some of us are just as conforming as we pretend to be on the internet.
> 
> Besides, people are more partial to their friends and their family. That's why conflicts of interest exist. That's why professional psychiatrists don't diagnose their own relatives. So on.
> 
> ...


         .


----------



## EJ (Oct 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> So a student was being disruptive and refused to leave the class?* I see nothing wrong with the cop's action.* I don't advocate violence against children but it pisses me off when children don't know how to act in school.



You can't even recall your first post in this thread.


----------



## EJ (Oct 28, 2015)

"I see nothing wrong with the cop's action"

"I never said what he did wasn't wrong"


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 28, 2015)

Flow said:


> You can't even recall your first post in this thread.



Removing the child from class I see nothing wrong with. The child made the situation worse by resisting.


----------



## EJ (Oct 28, 2015)

You've been flip-flopping the entirety of this thread in order to save face.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 28, 2015)

Flow said:


> You've been flip-flopping the entirety of this thread in order to save face.



Nope. Said the same.

I don't have a problem with a cop removing an unruly child from class.
It was not a body slam


----------



## EJ (Oct 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> I see nothing wrong with the cop's action.





NaS said:


> I never said what he did wasn't wrong



**


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> Nope. Said the same.
> 
> I don't have a problem with a cop removing an unruly child from class.
> It was not a body slam





Flow said:


> **



**


----------



## EJ (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm doing this for comedic relief at this point. Everyone can see your sheets covered in piss. 

Keep trying to say it's lemonade instead tho


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> Way to take my words out of context. I never said what he did wasn't wrong, I said it was not a body slam. Please I beg you learn how to read.
> 
> 
> You're reaching really hard to be stupid.
> ...



no, you fucking corn. I'm saying teenagers are going to be teenagers and do dumb shit. but okay your daughter is gonna be the only one to behave marvelously without a hiccup. dont be mad when you find out that aint the case.


@flow

he gon say he trolling in like the next 2 posts.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 28, 2015)

Normality said:


> no, you fucking corn. I'm saying teenagers are going to be teenagers and do dumb shit. but okay your daughter is gonna be the only one to behave marvelously without a hiccup. dont be mad when you find out that aint the case.



Norm I'm not taking children advice from you. I tolerate a lot of stuff you say and came to your aid before, but don't push it.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 28, 2015)

^cuff, you just mad.


----------



## sworder (Oct 28, 2015)

Flow said:


> Everyone can see your sheets covered in piss.





you have this weird obsession with public opinion and wanting people to think you win internet debates

no one gives a shit


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 28, 2015)

sworder said:


> you have this weird obsession with public opinion and wanting people to think you win internet debates
> 
> no one gives a shit



He does it to get attention.


----------



## Tapion (Oct 28, 2015)

Hm, the kid was asking the for this whole situation. You'd think after all the ass kicking citizens get in the US, you'd know by now not to piss a cop off or give him a reason to use force _(especially when black if you manage to run into a racist coppie)_. When they have to use force, its most likely going to be _excessive force_. 

I'm not sure how the cop could have handled it, maybe have another cop assist him and lift her out of the chair. Being uncooperative while the cop is trying to detain you will result in more usage of force than necessary and that never looks pretty. A Vulcan nerve punch would have came in handy here.

If she were my child, I'd actually be more saddened that it came to the point where the authorities had to come remove her, than the fact that she willingly got her ass kicked.


----------



## EJ (Oct 28, 2015)

sworder said:


> you have this weird obsession with public opinion and wanting people to think you win internet debates
> 
> no one gives a shit



You add nothing of value to these arguments, and play it like you're one of the edged kids that wouldn't get caught arguing with someone on the internet but is secure enough in himself to point this out publicly in said thread he mocks othera in. Continue to reach though.


----------



## EJ (Oct 28, 2015)

Normality said:


> @flow
> 
> he gon say he trolling in like the next 2 posts.



No he was trolling for a good minute. He stopped once you brought up his daughter. He still sounded stupid in his logic though ironically


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 28, 2015)

Flow said:


> No he was trolling for a good minute. He stopped once you brought up his daughter. He still sounded stupid in his logic though ironically



Same argument I used for her I used for you. No one is mad. Stop trying to pick a side. You constantly fail miserably. And you can't win the internets.



Bannai said:


> I wonder how some of you would react if that girl had been white



Is that before or after she would have shot the class up?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 28, 2015)

I do not mind some form of police presence, but I don't agree with how they are used. They are used for the most mundane of things, disrupstive students, breaking up scuffles, etc. Particularly because of a moronic "zero tolerance" policy for the latter, it's a huge waste of time. Although given the litigious culture that seems to exist in the U.S., I can understand school staff's fear of actually doing anything proactive when it comes to student behavior.


----------



## Misha-San (Oct 28, 2015)

When i was in elementary school there wasnt police officers like now and in middle school there was school secuity but i only seen them in the cafeteria 
or in the front of the school just in case there were fights.


----------



## Mael (Oct 28, 2015)

Misha-San said:


> When i was in elementary school there wasnt police officers like now and in middle school there was school secuity but i only seen them in the cafeteria
> or in the front of the school just in case there were fights.



I assume they acted reasonably when kids got out of line?


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 28, 2015)

Ceria said:


> What relevance does this have to anything I've said? Why is compliance such an issue for blacks? If Sandra had kept her mouth shut she'd be alive today that is 100 percent a fact.
> 
> Obviously you didn't see the video where she was calling both police officers a pussy, repeatedly. She also physically struggled with the cop instead of just going peacefully.  She resisted arrest, therefore deserved being arrested, why is that so hard for you to grasp this?
> 
> ...



​


----------



## Misha-San (Oct 28, 2015)

Mael said:


> I assume they acted reasonably when kids got out of line?



Yea they would put them in a empty class room to cool down then off to the principal's office.


----------



## Mael (Oct 28, 2015)

Misha-San said:


> Yea they would put them in a empty class room to cool down then off to the principal's office.



Wow that's actually...impressive and methodical.

Kudos to them.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 28, 2015)

> I wonder how some of you would react if that girl had been white



Uh, a precious white angel of God would never disrupt a classroom. 

Somebody might sneeze because of all the glittering pixie dust that sifts off her whenever she raises her hand to helpfully answer the teacher's question, and one jealous girl might complain about having trouble seeing through the glare of her halo. That's it.



> Is that before or after she would have shot the class up?



Or she might shoot up the class.

But that's it.


----------



## David (Oct 28, 2015)

Ceria said:


> Black people acting out of line, thinking they have the right to resist arrest, fight a cop, beat a man to death, kill another man over shoes or assault someone for disrespecting their whore mother and the reasons go on are why there are many threads here.
> 
> It's not because of any other race. No other race is actually so dumb that they think they have the right to resist arrest. No other race's female would resist arrest while pregnant. No other race's female would do things that would result in meeting the police while pregnant.



...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 28, 2015)

He's just another of those edgy wannabes that try to get attention by shitposting. Like half the people who post in the section now are like that. They act like they aren't part of some cookie-cutter act with the crap they post.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 28, 2015)

> No other race is actually so dumb that they think they have the right to  resist arrest. No other race's female would resist arrest while  pregnant. No other race's female would do things that would result in  meeting the police while pregnant.


I kinda wanna throw you into a racially diverse ghetto now.

That bubble you live in will pop real quick.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 28, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He's just another of those edgy wannabes that try to get attention by shitposting. Like half the people who post in the section now are like that. They act like they aren't part of some cookie-cutter act with the crap they post.



I don't know where you get that idea, but maybe I went a bit overboard with my response, I can admit that.


----------



## EJ (Oct 28, 2015)

> What relevance does this have to anything I've said? Why is compliance such an issue for blacks? If Sandra had kept her mouth shut she'd be alive today that is 100 percent a fact.





> Obviously you didn't see the video where she was calling both police officers a pussy, repeatedly. She also physically struggled with the cop instead of just going peacefully. She resisted arrest, therefore deserved being arrested, why is that so hard for you to grasp this?



The officer arrested her on account of him telling her to stop smoking her ciggarette. She should not had been detained in the first place. You're bringing in irrelevant matters to support a different standing that you didn't initially have at first.

You stated she had no right to resist arrest. I provided evidence that showed that she did. You were not arguing on account of it being wise or not. You displayed your ignorance while ironically trying to spin it like I was the one that was.



> I can't believe you had the nerve to actually say this, this proves your complete and total ignorance.
> 
> An out of line and disrespectful black girl is the reason this thread exists.
> 
> ...



Ceria,

Why would you delete this post if different people already quoted you?

You're a blatant racist, I'm not going to waste my time responding to this drivel.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 28, 2015)

Flow said:


> Ceria,
> 
> Why would you delete this post if different people already quoted you?



To preserve his rep obviously.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 28, 2015)

Ceria said:


> I don't know where you get that idea, but maybe I went a bit overboard with my response, I can admit that.



you racist and fat. a nasty combination.


----------



## Mael (Oct 28, 2015)

I saw the video again. There's no evidence of slamming but honestly it was a really heavy-handed response.  It wasn't like there was a fistfight between the two.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Oct 28, 2015)

Tapion said:


> Hm, the kid was asking the for this whole situation. You'd think after all the ass kicking citizens get in the US, you'd know by now not to piss a cop off or give him a reason to use force _(especially when black if you manage to run into a racist coppie)_. When they have to use force, its most likely going to be _excessive force_.
> 
> I'm not sure how the cop could have handled it, maybe have another cop assist him and lift her out of the chair. Being uncooperative while the cop is trying to detain you will result in more usage of force than necessary and that never looks pretty. A Vulcan nerve punch would have came in handy here.
> 
> If she were my child, I'd actually be more saddened that it came to the point where the authorities had to come remove her, than the fact that she willingly got her ass kicked.


so you're basically saying you would have absolutely no problem whatsoever with your kid being treated like that and would sooner put the blame completely on her than bring it to the school district's attention that they should do better background checks on the ppl they hire as school security. Dude could have just as easily got backup to help get her out of that seat with as little force as possible, knowing he was going to be dealing with a disruptive student who refused to leave her seat.


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 28, 2015)

Ceria's racism running wild brother.  Racism so strong.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 28, 2015)

Generic, tryhard, wannabe edgelord that posts racist bullshit thinking it makes him controversial and unique.


----------



## EJ (Oct 28, 2015)

That's really who he is though. He doesn't seem as though he's trying to impress anyone with what he's saying.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 28, 2015)

sadated_peon said:


> Not sure the best option here.
> 
> But I got annoyed by the other students claiming they have been traumatized.


Yeah seriously.

These buzzwords being thrown around callously is just fucking insane. People really love overreacting.


----------



## Tapion (Oct 29, 2015)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> so you're basically saying you would have absolutely no problem whatsoever with your kid being treated like that and would sooner put the blame completely on her than bring it to the school district's attention that they should do better background checks on the ppl they hire as school security.



Being the victim doesn't really absolve the fact that you had a hand in what took place. Yeah, the cop could have handled it better, but the media is gonna eat him alive and he might be out of a job, there's nothing more for me to do...His failure to handle the situation properly is on him, Just as how the Child's actions are what caused this in the first place. There's a lesson to be learned out of this for both parties involved, and both parties can move on. 

No one would want to see their kid being treated a certain way.



Big Bad Wolf said:


> Dude could have just as easily got backup to help get her out of that seat with as little force as possible, knowing he was going to be dealing with a disruptive student who refused to leave her seat.



Yeah I said that.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 29, 2015)

He should be sent to prison for this.

And whoever called the police on the student should be fired.


----------



## Tapion (Oct 29, 2015)

Losing his job and being ripped apart by the media is enough. Teacher called the police to remove her from the class as doing so himself was out of his hands, why should he be fired?


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 29, 2015)

No bad press isn't punishment enough. Manhandling minors for refusing to leave a classroom isn't a crime and doesn't require police to drag her out of a chair, across the class, and slammed to there ground. Excessive force and abusing power, and attacking a minor are fire-able or criminal offences.

Article said this wasn't her class or something, but she wanted to be there. School is a place for kids to go and be safe and protected. All teachers in the school are responsible for their safety while they are their care. It's not their job to kick kids out of class. It's their job to teach kids in class and learn to actually handle kids themselves. If she's not meant to be there, let the higher ups deal with it later and find her right class later. Not the teacher's priority at all.

Teacher's job is to control the class. If a teacher can't deal with teenagers themselves on site, they shouldn't be paid to oversee kids in the first place. And police shouldn't be called into deal with problematic teens when they should be out stopping *crime*.

It's nonsense.

I don't care what the girl's reasons are for being in the class. It's a issue for the school to deal with in terms of paperwork and allocating classes. Pretty sure high school is free even in America. It's not the teacher;s problem. Her just sitting there isn't an something the teacher should be worrying about.

Teacher & Police confusing their role with being some sort of dictator or law maker is the problem. It's their job to serve, not to enforce their own rules, that are not even law.


----------



## Tapion (Oct 29, 2015)

Its very limited what a teacher can or can't do, especially the higher the grade and the age of the kids they're dealing with. Usually practices are that if you're disrupting the class and preventing progress you will be asked to leave. If you fail to comply the principal is notified, after which your parents are called, if unavailable, the authorities removing you is fair game. This especially holds true if you're not even supposed to be there in the first place.

A teacher is there to teach, not babysit. If a student is misbehaving they have a right to ask them to leave. You cant hold everyone accountable but the child, especially at 18 she ain't a kid no mo.

I get what you're saying, but I respectfully disagree.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 29, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> He should be sent to prison for this.
> 
> And whoever called the police on the student should be fired.



For what? The student wasn't harmed. He was heavy handed but not to the point where he should be fired. Send him to attend some conflict management meetings and maybe remove him from schools.

The whole thing is less a reflection on him as your scapegoat than it is on the education system in the US. Suggest some reform that would actually be useful instead of punishing a man essentially doing his job.


----------



## Marth6789 (Oct 29, 2015)

Morglay said:


> For what? The student wasn't harmed. He was heavy handed but not to the point where he should be fired. Send him to attend some conflict management meetings and maybe remove him from schools.
> 
> The whole thing is less a reflection on him as your scapegoat than it is on the education system in the US. Suggest some reform that would actually be useful instead of punishing a man essentially doing his job.


----------



## PureWIN (Oct 29, 2015)

Cop was fired.

And it turns out the girl's mother had recently died.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 29, 2015)

So if all these reports are true... Not only was the student injured, but apparently her mother recently died, explaining the disruptive behavior and emphasizing the need for schools to be more knowledgable and sometimes sensitive in dealing with bad behavior students (and why didn't the teacher know one of her students was dealing with a parent recently passing).

I mean, sure, who knows how severe the injuries actually are. The lawyers have her all covered in casts, and even emphasize a bandaid on her forehead from rug burn when she was dragged out. May or may not be embellished, but there's no way to know. 

But if all of this is true, that's pretty much the last nail in the coffin.


----------



## EJ (Oct 29, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> So if all these reports are true... Not only was the student injured, but apparently her mother recently died, explaining the disruptive behavior and emphasizing the need for schools to be more knowledgable and sometimes sensitive in dealing with bad behavior students (and why didn't the teacher know one of her students was dealing with a parent recently passing).
> 
> I mean, sure, who knows how severe the injuries actually are. The lawyers have her all covered in casts, and even emphasize a bandaid on her forehead from rug burn when she was dragged out. May or may not be embellished, but there's no way to know.
> 
> But if all of this is true, that's pretty much the last nail in the coffin.



I want to give more of my opinion, but I'll wait until the reports are given. I don't want to start spouting off of something that may not even be true at all.


----------



## David (Oct 29, 2015)

Marth's article said:
			
		

> "She now has a cast on her arm, she has neck and back injuries. She has a Band-Aid on her forehead where she suffered rug burn on her forehead," Columbia attorney Todd Rutherford told ABC's "Good Morning America" on Wednesday.





			
				wtlx said:
			
		

> "He weighs about 300 pounds. She is a student who is 16 years old. Who now has a cast on her arm, a band aid on her neck, and neck and back problems. There’s something wrong here."





			
				cbs said:
			
		

> "She now has a cast on her arm, she has neck and back injuries. She has a Band-Aid on her forehead where she suffered rug burn on her forehead," Rutherford told the network.



I risk sounding like a dick, but I'd guess that chances of the girl being seriously injured are low.  It's normal to feel bruised and sore several days after being tossed around.  "Neck and back problems" could mean anything.

If she was seriously injured, there would be a statement that defined her injuries.  The lawyer and news media are most likely to milk it for all it's worth and "Student is in a cast" gets less public attention than "Officer broke student's x."  Yet there is no statement, pictures or anything about her actual injuries outside of rug burn.

Unless I'm mistaken, casts are meant to keep broken bones in place to help them recover properly.  I admit that I could be wrong, but I'm guessing that she doesn't really need it and it's mainly there for attention.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 29, 2015)

Why would you presume that without having any proof for such a claim? Especially such a big claim like hat.


----------



## David (Oct 29, 2015)

The claim that I think none of her bones were broken, or that casts are meant to keep broken bones together, or something else?

Well, I'm guessing the former since you refer to it as a big claim.

I'd wager that she was not seriously injured because (a) the lawyer never said what her injuries were and he most likely would have if they were serious and (b) I've been on the receiving end of sprains, broken bones, fractures, and other serious injuries and every time I needed a cast for a problem (or even when I just had a bad sprain), the incident that caused the problem HURT LIKE A BITCH and made me voice my pain at least at first (e.g. through a shout or something).

[YOUTUBE]LuNeykbfNkA[/YOUTUBE]

It doesn't sound to me like she broke or sprained anything, luckily.  And if she didn't sprain or break anything, I think the chances are she didn't need a cast.  Plus the event has so much coverage, she must realize it, and "The student is in a cast and has back and neck injuries" gets much more attention than "The student is sore and has rug burn."  And kids (well, not just kids but especially them) tend to want attention.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 29, 2015)

People jumping through hoops to defend the police officer


----------



## David (Oct 29, 2015)

If you're referring to me, I'm not completely defending the officer.  I said earlier that I'm not against his being physical with her at that point, but he still should have handled the situation differently because he was unnecessarily rough.



David said:


> Regarding the bolded, ignoring a police officer is not typical teenage behavior.  As I said before, I think the cop should have handled this situation differently and he was out of hand, but she was being a naive, stupid and disrespectful person even for a teenager and I'm not against her being physically handled - but not like how the officer handled the situation.


----------



## Garcher (Oct 30, 2015)

NaS said:


> So a student was being disruptive and refused to leave the class? I see nothing wrong with the cop's action. I don't advocate violence against children but it pisses me off when children don't know how to act in school.



this

no sympathy for retarded brats


----------



## Alita (Oct 30, 2015)

Glad the cop got fired over this. Refusing to give up your phone is not a reason to throw someone across a fucking room.



Ceria said:


> Sandra got what she deserved, she resisted arrest, was such an asshole and got arrested.



The only thing she was guilty of was asking why she was being pulled over which is not a reason to arrest someone. The cop was completely in the wrong in that case. She shouldn't have even been pulled over in the first place.


----------



## EJ (Oct 30, 2015)

What's so disturbing about that video is people outright _see_ a cop working off of his emotions and getting pissed off at her telling him she won't put out her cigarette. They know for a _fact_ he didn't have the authority to pull her out of her car for telling him no and being pissed towards him, but they still say "Well, why didn't she listen? If she did, none of this stuff would of happened" and completely disregard the fucked up nature of that cop.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 30, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> Glad the cop got fired over this. Refusing to give up your phone is not a reason to throw someone across a fucking room.



Did you miss the other video showing the girl hitting the cop, which set him off?   

This really turning out to be a series of unfortunate events.  The girl's mother died.  She was in grief and acting out, the school wasn't informed or told the teacher.   The girl in a grief-stricken state was being uncooperative, lashed out at the officer that put him into "resist arrest" state, which caused this fiasco.

Was it excessive force?  Looks like it.  But I don't see any other way the girl could've been removed if she wasn't cooperating when the teacher and the officer (before being hit) asked her to peacefully leave the room.


----------



## EJ (Oct 30, 2015)

You're talking when she made physical contact with him when he just about put her in a head-lock?



> Was it excessive force? Looks like it. But I don't see any other way the girl could've been removed if she wasn't cooperating when the teacher and the officer (before being hit) asked her to peacefully leave the room.



Call for back-up to reduce the amount of physical effort you would have to put in.


----------



## Saishin (Oct 30, 2015)

*S.C. sheriff fires officer who threw student across a classroom*


*Attorney defends actions of fired school officer as 'justified and lawful'*


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 30, 2015)

That looks like an excessive use of force. Obviously that student was being terrible but he could have just pulled her out of the chair. Given this cop's history, it seems especially shady.


----------



## Rescuebear (Oct 30, 2015)

Just out of curiosity. If you see a police officer assaulting someone unlawfully, can you call other police officers to stop Him?


----------



## Alita (Oct 30, 2015)

The girl didn't physically react till the cop put his hands on her. It would be one thing if the girl was physically attacking someone in the first place but she wasn't. She simply didn't want to give up her phone. That's wrong of the student, but you don't need to grab someone and throw them across the room to fix it.


----------



## EJ (Oct 30, 2015)

Rescuebear said:


> Just out of curiosity. If you see a police officer assaulting someone unlawfully, can you call other police officers to stop Him?



You can, but a lot of times they won't do anything. They see it unfolding right in front of them and they try to crowd-control from the videos I see.


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Oct 30, 2015)

I see nothing wrong. Officer asks you to move you move otherwise you'll be moved by force. People seem to disregard this.


----------



## Chainwave (Oct 30, 2015)

Force doesn't usually imply hulking out and throwing minors around the room like it's a wrestling ring.


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 31, 2015)

Teens are not kids..... AGAIN.

Well done officer.


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 31, 2015)

In my school here in Mexico we never had cops, ever. If a someone was told to leave the class he/she left, simple. The few times someone refused the teacher saying leave or the janitor would be called always had the student leave the class immediately.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 31, 2015)

People are still talking about this? 

Back when I was in high school problem students getting tackled to the ground by security was an every day thing. Albeit in my school it was mostly because a fight broke out.

The cop probably could have been a bit more "gentle", but if she was disrupting class and/or refusing to leave, handling things physically was probably necessary.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2015)

Well, we live in a police state. That's all that this means. The fact that people are in here supporting shit that if a parent did to their kid it would be called child abuse (and teens are still considered children in the eyes of the law, so you can get that retort out of your mouth right now) means we've come to the point where America is just ready to let the government and authority figures shit all over them as long as they can cuddle up with and jack off over their fucking guns every night. 

No first world foreigner is going to look at that shit and think it's in the right, that's not an issue with them, it's with us.


----------



## Zyrax (Oct 31, 2015)

~Greed~ said:


> People are still talking about this?
> *
> Back when I was in high school problem students getting tackled to the ground by security was an every day thing. Albeit in my school it was mostly because a fight broke out.
> *
> The cop probably could have been a bit more "gentle", but if she was disrupting class and/or refusing to leave, handling things physically was probably necessary.


Did you live in detriot?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 31, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Did you live in detriot?



Was in NY.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 31, 2015)

Some of you people are idiots. His own superior fired him for this.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 31, 2015)

^yeah i dont get whats so hard understand about this.


----------



## santanico (Oct 31, 2015)

Undying Greed said:


> People are still talking about this?
> 
> Back when I was in high school problem students getting tackled to the ground by security was an every day thing. Albeit in my school it was mostly because a fight broke out.
> 
> The cop probably could have been a bit more "gentle", but if she was disrupting class and/or refusing to leave, handling things physically was probably necessary.



there's no excuse for the cops behavior, none.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 31, 2015)

> there's no excuse for the cops behavior, none.



What if she was being attacked by The Entity and he was trying to pull her free.

Think before you speak.


----------



## Tarot (Nov 1, 2015)

I cop did not follow professional protocol and was too aggressive, but I'm not fond the police witch hunt that's been going on in media. Apparently, he was well liked by the students and they were protesting his firing.  


Also, fuck this "poor defenseless 16 year old child" narrative. A security officer at my friend's high school was was killed trying to break up a fight between two girls a few years back. 

Teenagers are not children when it comes to physical strength. She was just as much responsible for this incident as the officer.


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2015)

I do say, I'm sorry we don't all live in the savage lands where this is a common occurrence, and where civilized people are unable to discipline teens without the use of excessive force. 

So for some of us this treatment of a human being like some sort of rabid dog was alarming, pardon.


----------



## Soca (Nov 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]iRKsBLm-AHE[/YOUTUBE]

Parents speaking truth 

Only thing dude's at the front hearing is threats though. White's stay shook


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 1, 2015)

Undying Greed said:


> People are still talking about this?
> 
> Back when I was in high school problem students getting tackled to the ground by security was an every day thing. Albeit in my school it was mostly because a fight broke out.
> 
> The cop probably could have been a bit more "gentle", but if she was disrupting class and/or refusing to leave, handling things physically was probably necessary.



i love how so many people on nf are apparently from the badlands


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 1, 2015)

> A group of South Carolina high school students has staged a brief, peaceful walkout in support of a sheriff's deputy who was fired after being recorded on video flipping a disruptive female student out of her desk and tossing her across the classroom floor. The incident sparked an outcry from civil rights groups who raised questions about whether the student's race, she is black and the officer white, played a role in the use of force.
> 
> Local news media outlets quote Spring Valley High School Principal Jeff Temoney as saying that approximately 100 students gathered in the school's atrium Friday to back former Richland County Deputy Ben Fields.
> 
> ...


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Nov 1, 2015)

Why would the cup treat more "respectfully"? She didn't show any respect and she got none in return. She clenched to her desk and NOTHING but hard physical force could have pulled her out she should be thankful the officer didn't injure her.Too bad the cop got fired for doing the right thing.


----------



## Black Superman (Nov 1, 2015)

Marcelle.B said:


> [YOUTUBE]iRKsBLm-AHE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Parents speaking truth
> 
> Only thing dude's at the front hearing is threats though. White's stay shook



If you can't understand this man's fustration, you're apart of the problem.


----------



## Shinryu (Nov 1, 2015)

Why do people still listen to the parents? Parents are blinded by emotional reasoning that makes it hard for them to reason clearly when it comes to their children.


----------



## Plague (Nov 1, 2015)

He didn't need to throw the girl. I think it would have been best to just call her parent's to pick her up if she was being stubborn.


----------



## hammer (Nov 1, 2015)

Plague said:


> He didn't need to throw the girl. I think it would have been best to just call her parent's to pick her up if she was being stubborn.



Her mom died that week


----------



## Plague (Nov 1, 2015)

hammer said:


> Her mom died that week



Damn. Well that certainly puts things into perspective. 

But if she really was being disruptive, and the teacher didn't know about her personal life, what could they have really done? This is probably why he called in the officer to begin with.


----------



## hammer (Nov 1, 2015)

Plague said:


> Damn. Well that certainly puts things into perspective.
> 
> But if she really was being disruptive, and the teacher didn't know about her personal life, what could they have really done? This is probably why he called in the officer to begin with.



Since my school in the us had cops i dont find it odd but he could have handdled it better


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 1, 2015)

Truthfully speaking, if this were a white girl, especially a fair-haired one...this country would be in a rage. I'm just saying that because we do have a very clear racial bias in this country as a whole, and we respond very differently to certain matters depending on the victim. Such as for example, missing women and children. Additionally, I say that as a situation unique to that specific group. As white males would not get that level of outrage or sympathy either.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 2, 2015)

I think the level of outrage would depend on what the person was doing. If the girl had a weapon or had threatened someone violently it would be a little different. But she was just refusing to leave and using a phone. I think white male or anyone else who isn't being violent doesn't deserve to have someone react by just slinging them around like that. 

You can use force without using maximum force and it seems like all too often cops in this country are ready to go from zero to whoop ass too fast.


----------



## Mael (Nov 3, 2015)

*Ignoring the Obvious*

Op-ed yes, but also somewhat relevant:


> A recent, widely publicized incident in which a policeman was called to a school classroom to deal with a disruptive student has provoked all sorts of comments on whether the policeman used "excessive force."
> 
> What has received far less attention, though it is a far larger question, with more sweeping implications, is the role of disruptive students in schools.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sansa (Nov 3, 2015)

Did anyone watch the fox faceoff segment they had on this?


----------



## Mael (Nov 3, 2015)

Choa said:


> Did anyone watch the fox faceoff segment they had on this?



I'm pretty sure our eyes would've melted so no.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 3, 2015)

It was pretty bad in all honesty

I could really only shake my head after the woman made her points because of what transpired afterwards


----------



## Mael (Nov 3, 2015)

Choa said:


> It was pretty bad in all honesty
> 
> I could really only shake my head after the woman made her points because of what transpired afterwards



But you likely have more patience than me.  I would've had three beers halfway through just to laugh.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 3, 2015)

Based on your mannerisms Choa must be a female. Slow down, Mael.


----------



## Mael (Nov 3, 2015)

NaS said:


> Based on your mannerisms Choa must be a female. Slow down, Mael.



Ah ah...I know what you're thinking.  

However, I sense massive Hinata-fangirlism here.  That's a clear sign to back away.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 3, 2015)

Mael said:


> But you likely have more patience than me.  I would've had three beers halfway through just to laugh.



I was interested to see what they would've argued but it quickly turned sour.



NaS said:


> Based on your mannerisms Choa must be a female. Slow down, Mael.





Mael said:


> Ah ah...I know what you're thinking.
> 
> However, I sense massive Hinata-fangirlism here.  That's a clear sign to back away.



I don't really understand what being female would have to do with anything in this situation.

But I'm not really a Hinata fan, the set just looks nice.


----------



## Mael (Nov 3, 2015)

Choa said:


> I was interested to see what they would've argued but it quickly turned sour.



It's Fox.  Unless you were there for the lulz it's hard to imagine what else there'd be of any constructive nature.



> But I'm not really a Hinata fan, the set just looks nice.



Fair enough.  It's nothing Uchiha so that's a plus.


----------



## Garcher (Nov 3, 2015)

so what should they have done in your opinion? end the lesson and deny education to a whole class until one sissy allows it again?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 3, 2015)

Why are people still trying to defend this? His own superior fired him. That's not a usual course of action in these matters. So aside from her reported injuries there is obviously something he felt was amiss here. Some of you seem to have this moronic idea that being an ass means a cop is justified in using whatever force he desires as opposed to necessary force.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 4, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Why are people still trying to defend this? His own superior fired him. That's not a usual course of action in these matters. So aside from her reported injuries there is obviously something he felt was amiss here. Some of you seem to have this moronic idea that being an ass means a cop is justified in using whatever force he desires as opposed to necessary force.



Couldn't the officer getting fired just be the result if the chief letting the media influence him? He probably didn't want to be negatively associated with the case, and in an attempt to wash his hands of it and be the "good guy" threw his officer under the bus.


----------



## EJ (Nov 4, 2015)

The chief states himself their procedures did not coincide with how the cop handled the situation.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 4, 2015)

The chief can state that, but I'm not entirely sure he didmy just do this to Dave the department's face by using the officer as a scapegoat. The officer didn't seem to be out of line with his actions, especially not to the point of being fired.


----------



## EJ (Nov 4, 2015)

You do realize that they have a standard (set written) of procedures they abide by right?  It's highly unlikely he pulled the actions of the cop out of his ass and stated "yeah not our procedures". He dragged her and threw her across the floor when she was already on the ground. He overstepped his limit


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 4, 2015)

He didn't slam her. He clearly supported her as the desk dropped. As for dragging her how else was she going to get removed from the desk? I don't see why his actions are being so massively exaggerated.


----------



## EJ (Nov 4, 2015)

OREO said:


> He didn't slam her. He clearly supported her as the desk dropped. As for dragging her how else was she going to get removed from the desk? I don't see why his actions are being so massively exaggerated.



He tipped.her over while she was still in her desk while almost looking like at first he was going to put her in a headloc. When she was on the floor and he could pulled her from her desk, he dragged her out and threw her across the floor.  How can you think he didn't overstep his boundaries?


----------



## BashFace (Nov 4, 2015)

Yeah she was punching the cop before he had even gotten to the point of acknowledging it as a proper resisting arrest scenario. 

When she assaulted the cop he flipped the desk/chair and dragged her into a space where he could comfortably subdue her while she was probably still trying to hit him and resist despite the potential remedy of any or all scenarios by her compliance. 

She isn't a victim, shes emotional and defiant with an innocuous/pitiable(depending on context) label attached to her. (teenager)


----------



## EJ (Nov 4, 2015)

^He nearly put her in a headloc


----------



## BashFace (Nov 4, 2015)

Flow said:


> ^He nearly put her in a headloc



Yeah he couldn't get her in an armlock? 

What are they there to council her about why she is trouble making?

Also "nearly" isn't "is".

Are you also ignoring that she was hitting the police officer?


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 4, 2015)

People still defending the cop.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 4, 2015)

OREO said:


> Couldn't the officer getting fired just be the result if the chief letting the media influence him? He probably didn't want to be negatively associated with the case, and in an attempt to wash his hands of it and be the "good guy" threw his officer under the bus.



You seem to be pulling things out of your ass here. It's not really a simple process to fire a cop due to the unionization of them. Very much like any other public worker, so more likely there was far more to than what you are presenting. The chief himself said he found the reaction unacceptable and improper, so there is also that too. Cops usually are suspended pending an investigation, he was fired. That should tell you something at least.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 4, 2015)

Honestly he could have just grapped her hands and pulled her out of the classroom. Him knocking over the desk and tossing her across the room was completely unnecessary.


----------

